# How To Catch Snakehead Fish



## alexis chester

We can all agree that there aren't much techniques or tips for catching snakeheads out there.

It's hard to get another angler to share his secrets.

You found the right guide...

If you want to feel the power of a snake at the end of your line. This guide will help you learn how to find, hook and catch snakehead fish. Over time this fishing guide will continuously be updated with new techniques and spots.

Let’s jump right in...

*Tackle & Gear Required *
Don't show up with your light tackle bass setup. Spool heavy line, on a heavy rod, with a stiff tip. You will not be able to set the hook if your rod tip has too much give. Snakeheads have hard, bony heads and you need to set the hook with a lot of force. Keep pliers handy for dehooking.










Don't stomp up to the bank and cast...

*Scouting For Snakeheads*
When fishing for snakes pay close attention to the banks and shallow flats. Polarized sunglasses will help spot them from a distance. They spook easily don’t stomp up to the bank and cast. Snake heads like to chill on the shoulders of the bank with heavy cover and deep vegetation with a muddy bottom. Also, look for structure and shade they are ambush predators. Snakehead fish do not school once you have caught one keep on moving further along the bank. Don't stick around at the same spot. That will most likely just produce largemouth bass strikes. Cast and reel parallel to the bank to stay in the strike zone.










Every angler that enjoys a drag-pulling acrobatic fish should fish for snakeheads. Be careful when landing and unhooking them especially if fishing with kids. Do not lip a snakehead or use your fingers to de-hook them. They have razor sharp teeth and will shred your fingers.

Let's get down to locations:

*How To Catch Snake heads In South Florida*
Broward County holds the highest population of snake heads in South Florida. The C-14 Canal can be considered home-base for snakehead fishing. Markham Park is a great starting point for easy public access. The Hillsboro Canal also holds a large population of snake heads. The best place to start looking inside these water systems are the spur canals or in dense vegetation/structure on the main canals.

*How To Catch Snakeheads In The Potomac*
The Potomac River from Washington to the Bay is home base for Northern Snake head fishing. All the creeks, coves, and marshes are good starting points. Other landmark starting points are Potomac Creek, Leesylvania State Park, Chickamuxen Creek & Fort Belvoir. Scope out water bodies that feed into the river and have little to no current.

You're probably wondering:

*Where They Came From & Why Fish Them*
Snakeheads are native to Africa and Asia. There are 29 species of the fish family, Channidae, and they all differ significantly in size and coloration. There are two established species in the US, the Northern Snakehead and the Bullseye Snakehead. Potomac River and neighboring areas hold the main population of Northern Snakehead. The canal systems of Broward County, FL are home to the Bullseye Snakehead. More info on the snakehead species.

The truth is:

Pound for pound, Snakeheads are one of the toughest fighting freshwater fish. The are very aggressive and when they strike a topwater lure it is explosive. Fishing for snakeheads can be extremely challenging on light-tackle because many times they are in thick vegetation and can break you off easily. They are an invasive species, and wildlife authorities recommend killing your catch. Releasing snakeheads back into the same body of water is not illegal in most states.


----------



## beaver

I don't believe we have snake heads in ohio. We have plenty of bowfins though.


----------



## creekcrawler

What he said ^^^^^^^^.

??I sure as heck hope we have no snakeheads here.


----------



## AtticaFish

Judging by the only other post this individual made...... i am guessing they are more troll than snake. Could be wrong though.......


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

AtticaFish said:


> Judging by the only other post this individual made...... i am guessing they are more troll than snake. Could be wrong though.......


Yeah, I've already reported him once. I guess management thinks he's legit......................
His english seems much better in this post I'll give him that!


----------



## HawgHunter

He seems to have missed the "Ohio" part of Ohio Game Fishing


----------



## AtticaFish

MassillonBuckeye said:


> His english seems much better in this post I'll give him that!


Looks like a copy/paste job to me, hard to screw up that way. ha! Quick search shows the same article has been copied (and deleted by admin) to at least one other fishing forum that i saw.


----------



## beaver

I reported two posts early this morning. Seems to be a lot of spam getting through lately.


----------



## snaggletooth

They are nasty and eat everything


----------



## multi species angler

Double Post.


----------



## multi species angler

HawgHunter said:


> He seems to have missed the "Ohio" part of Ohio Game Fishing


 How about the Out of State Fishing Reports?


----------



## Fish Ohio

snaggletooth said:


> They are nasty and eat everything


This is untrue. There is much disinformation about this species. The restaurants in MD are paying $15/lb for the meat.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tomac/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a1a1a68390e9ut


----------

